
Maths Around the Clock (2018) - svenfaw
https://plus.maths.org/content/maths-around-clock
======
OisinMoran
This is a great link! If you enjoy weird clocks here's a vague clock I made:
[https://oisinmoran.com/clock.html](https://oisinmoran.com/clock.html)

More closely related to this I also wanted to make one of these style of
clocks from the article using just a single 4 along with the square root,
factorial, and floor operations (from Knuth) although so far I haven't been
able to get 9 or 12. I haven't worked on it in ages but you can play with the
live calculations here, nicely typeset in KaTeX:
[https://oisinmoran.com/projects/root_floor_fact_four.html](https://oisinmoran.com/projects/root_floor_fact_four.html)

------
maps7
I've been to Chichen Itza and a few other Mayan sites but until I read this I
didn't know of the Mayan numeral system.

Being base 20 it gets complicated for high numbers[1]

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maya_numerals[1]](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maya_numerals\[1\])

~~~
nickt
Broken link, I think you mean:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maya_numerals#Modified_vigesim...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maya_numerals#Modified_vigesimal_system_in_the_Maya_calendar)

~~~
maps7
Yeah, I should have put a space between the link and "[1]"

EDIT: The "[1]" should have been at the start too!

------
jacobolus
The Chinese Remainder Clock on Perucca’s website is more interesting still:

[http://www.antonellaperucca.net/CRC.html](http://www.antonellaperucca.net/CRC.html)

